# CPU temperatur schisst Hoch



## alexrettig149 (5. März 2016)

Hallo

Also:

Intel 6700k
Corsair H110i GT
Asus Pro Gaming Z170 Jumper auf Overclocking enabled
32 GB Corsair Venegance 2133
Nitrox 800 W Netzteil

So nun habe ich folgendes Problem:

Rechner zusammengebaut, läuft wie ne eins.

Nun will ich die Asus UI Suite 3 zum Overclocken nehmen

Dabei macht er verschiedene Stresstests

Nun ist es so dass dabei, wenn er auf allen Kernen den test macht die CPU Temperatur von 24 relativ schnell hochgeht auf 81 dann schaltet er ab und pendelt sich bei 4400 Ghz ein.

Habe den Pumpenblock nochmal abgeschraubt und festgestellt das ich Zuviel Wärmeleitpaste drauf hatte.

Habe es nun vernünfit zusammengebaut aber immer noch das selbe Problem

ist das normal das die CPU Temp so schnell hoch geht bei einer WaKü oder nicht weil eigentlich müsste die ja gut dagegen halten.

Der Radiator hat auch keine Wärme in dem sinne der ist Kalt, die Schläuche sind leicht warm nicht mehr als Lauwarm wenn überhaupt.

Sind 4400 Mhz soweit ok mit dieser Kombo oder sollte da mehr gehen?

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## Körschgen (5. März 2016)

Der rasche Temperaturanstieg ist normal.

Die Suite ist nicht zu empfehlen.
Generell erhältst du ein besseres Ergebnis wenn du selber Hand anlegst.
Vor allem mit der Spannung wird bei so Auto-OC Dingern nicht gegeizt...


----------



## alexrettig149 (5. März 2016)

Hmm ok hab ich mich bisher noch nicht mit befasst muss ich mal schauen wie ich das mache. welchen wert könnte ich denn da anstreben ?


----------



## mgiceman311 (5. März 2016)

alexrettig149 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Das NT sofort austauschen!..wenn dir deine HW heilig ist... Das NT ist der letzte Müll^^...

....das bringt vllt....350/400W Real Leistung...800W niemals...


----------



## DKK007 (5. März 2016)

Jede CPU ist anders. 

Stell manuell den Takt in 100 MHz schritten hoch und schau, ob es stabil ist. Ansonsten Takt wieder runter.


----------



## nonamez78 (6. März 2016)

Mir kommt in dem Zusammenhang ein anderer Punkt spanisch vor: die Temp an sich ist viel zu hoch. Die CPU ist nun wirklich kein echter Stromfresser, die 4,4 GHz sind auch nicht wirklich die Welt. Auch wenn hier schon der Vorwurf der zu hohen Spannung geschrieben wurde darf die Temp nicht direkt auf 80°C schießen. Mal kurz hoch ist ok, aber da scheint mir doch der Wärmeabtransport auch nicht ideal zu sein. Der Anpressdruck des Kühlers passt? Die Skylake CPUs sind dünner als die Vorgänger, da liesst man hier öfters von Problemen.


----------



## AntonD88 (6. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe das selbe Board und hatte nach dem Einbau auch sehr hohe Temperaturen. 

Bei mir lag es aber daran das dass Board 1,38 Volt eingestellt hatte. Habe das ganze Manuell auf 1,11 Volt gestellt und siehe da sind es schon 20 C weniger.


----------



## alexrettig149 (6. März 2016)

jop kühler ist richtig drauf


----------



## alexrettig149 (6. März 2016)

sodele hab die ganze zeit geschraubt hab bissl auf YouTube gestöbert.

habe Multiplikator auf 45 
100.00 Mhz Auto (er schwankt bei 99.98 und 100.05)
max. Spannung 1.36 Volt

Ich bekomme 4500 Mhz raus, der Auto tweak haut 4200 Mhz raus

die Temperatur liegt nach 10 x Cinebench CPU Stresstest bei max 79°C und pendelt so bei 63 - 68 rum in der Regel

habe mit CPU Z und Coretemp Überwacht, von der Leistung hatten beide apps die gleich Daten.

Sobald ich den Multi auf 46 mach oder an den Grund Mhz (BRFH oder so) höher gehe Friert die kiste ein oder es kommt diese Watchdog Meldung

Gehe halt davon aus das halt mit meiner CPU nicht mehr geht, Schade 4,8 Ghz hatte ich mir gesetzt aber ich zufrieden damit dass ich die Grenzen ausgelootet habe und weiß was geht.

ich hoffe halt dass das alles auch stabil bleibt, die Sachen sind ja noch alle neu muss sich auch bissl einlaufen.

Sobald die Benchmarks fertig sind regelt das ganze nach einer sekunde wieder aud 34° C oder kälter, also denke ich dass die Kühlung schon gut läuft.
Ich gehe Davon aus dass die CPU bei Leistung so schnell Heiß wird, dass sogar die WaKü die wärme nicht so schnell ans Wasser übertragen bekommt.

Dennoch muss ich Sagen das System läuft dank der Be Quiet lüfter auf dem Radiator sehr ruhig und leise und auch die Luft die aus dem Gehäuse kommt ist sehr Kühl, dann hol ich die fehlende Power dann aus der GraKa sobald ich die 850€ zusammen habe.
Wie geasgt bin kein OC Profi und das NT werde ich am Montag auch noch tauschen danke für den Tipp.

Falls einer noch eine Idee hat freue ich mich.


----------



## CSOger (6. März 2016)

alexrettig149 schrieb:


> Falls einer noch eine Idee hat freue ich mich.




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ylake-overclocking-anleitung-6600k-6700k.html


----------



## DKK007 (6. März 2016)

alexrettig149 schrieb:


> habe Multiplikator auf 45
> 100.00 Mhz Auto (er schwankt bei 99.98 und 100.05)
> max. Spannung 1.36 Volt



Spannung ist viel zu hoch!! Gehe auf unter 1,25V.


----------



## alexrettig149 (6. März 2016)

So habe das Problem oben beschrieben

nach weiteren Experimenten und Recherchen lasse ich ihn auf 4,5 Ghz laufen.
Habe es so wie in den Guides gemacht und mehr geht nich ohne dass das System instabil wird.

Zwei Overclocker haben den 6700 k auf 4,7 Ghz gebracht, aber meiner kapituliert.

Nun gilt es die Temperatur in den Griff zu kriegen.

Die knapp 80°C sind mir ein Dorn im Auge.

Also habe ich die CPU geköpft !

Habe ca. 1 Stunde gekämpft aber soweit läuft alles wieder bei den besagten 4,5 Ghz.

Mache im Anschluss die Stresstests und werde berichten.

hier ein paar Impressionen meiner ersten geköpften CPU:




*Edit*

nach 10 Runden Cinebench maximaltemperatur von 65°C

vorher waren es 80°C 

jetzt ist Prime 95 an der Reihe


----------



## DKK007 (6. März 2016)

Jede CPUs ist anders. Manche machen 4,8 GHz mit, andere nur 4,4 GHz. Da würde ich mich nicht an anderen Ergebnissen festbeißen. 

Wie gesagt ist deine Spannung zu hoch. Mit geringerer Spannung wird der deutlich kühler.


----------



## CSOger (6. März 2016)

1.3 Volt empfiehlt *der8auer* in seinem Thread für 24/7 als Typischen OC Wert.
Täuscht das auf dem Bild Nummer 6 oder ist das etwas viel Wärmeleitpaste?


----------



## alexrettig149 (6. März 2016)

So nach einer stunde hate ich 80 °c am höchsten bei prime 95. hab dann abgebrochen weil cpu voltage auf Auto war. hab nun auf 2.8 v begrenzt und nun läuft es mi. max 1.32 v laut cpu z.

Temperatur liegt atm um die 67°c wenn der Kern 100% leistet und die Spannung max 1.316 v

mal schauen wie er sich so schlägt


----------



## alexrettig149 (6. März 2016)

zwischen Reiskorn und erbsen groß  cpu is mini klein


----------



## alexrettig149 (6. März 2016)

So Pc stresstest gemacht läuft alles stabil max temp war bei 67°C durchschnitt bei 50 - 55 °C


----------

